# Cleaning pee off bedding



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Yesterday I noticed a little poo on one of the dogs bed. I don't know if it's from one of the dogs or Milo the 7 month kitten. I checked them all and couldn't tell. I washed the bed pillow and cover. Today I was outside with the dogs and came in to find pee on the bed!!!!!!!! this time it was definitely cat pee. I washing the bedding again and sprayed the foam bed with some urine off. I hope this doesn't become a habit with Milo. I had a cat once that peed on every dog bed every day. It got to be expensive!! Any suggestions on how to clean things so Milo won't want to pee on them again? I'm not really sure why he did it to begin with. He's never done anything like that before. Every thing I've tried in the past has never worked. We have 3 litter boxes for 2 cats. Maybe I'll add another one.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Could have a problem with the dog - can you not move dog bed and replace with one of the litter trays? that may distract them from doing it or at least confuse them x

The only thing you can do is try to work out the cause and try to resurrect the problem or if you can't find out try to break the pattern x

keep a record of when they do it, times etc and see if anything comes to light x

hope you get it sorted x

with washing bed use some white vinegar in with it if you're putting it in washing machine and if not it should help anyway as they kitten will certainly not like the smell x


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you for you advice. That's a good idea about the vinager! The dog bed is usually in the kitchen. I added another litter box in a small room close by. I hope it was a ramdon event. Can't think of any reason why he would do it except to mark his spot. He gets along well with both dogs.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Has he been neutered yet? If not then suggest you book him in for the op. Maybe worth taking him to the vet to ensure it is not the start of a UTI.


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi! Yes he was neutered a couple of months ago. I think it could be because one of the dogs or Milo got a little poo on the bed the day before. I washed it in hot water but didn't use any anti urine products. He probably still smelled the poo on it the next day? I don't think he made the mess the first time, but felt compelled to add his the next. I'm going out to buy some Natures Miracle that Mia(Animalia) suggested and buy a couple of Feliways as well. I'll definitely keep an eye on him regarding a uti also. Thank you!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

My moneys on the cat!!! a couple of mine like tp pee in my dogs beds


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Ha Ha! My last cat made it job to go around a pee on all the dogs beds! He peed on my husbands work laptop once!! Hard to explain that one at work! They are determined little souls!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Please get him checked for a UTI as well as cats often wee on soft things when they have a UTI.


----------



## jz1323 (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm kinda having the same problem. only the cat has started peeing on my bed whick unfortunatly does not fit in the washing machine. how do i get her sent out and why is she doing it?? please help


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your problem too! So far so good for my house. Milo hasn't done it again-yet! I did go and by a gallon of Natures Miracle for cats. It's orange scented. I haven't used it yet. Maybe you could find some and wash your bedding in it(I think you have to soak the bedding in it and then wash them). I sprayed Urine Off on the dogs bed(foam part) and washed the covers. I then sprayed a little of the Urine Off on the covers too.
I think Milo did it because he smelled something bad on the bed before I washed it.
Let me know how it goes. I can be a frustrating process! Good luck!


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

jz1323 said:


> i'm kinda having the same problem. only the cat has started peeing on my bed whick unfortunatly does not fit in the washing machine. how do i get her sent out and why is she doing it?? please help


You can soak the mattress with one of the cleaners Marianne suggested turn it on it's side and leave it to dry during the day. Then flip the mattress upside down for a few weeks. The cleaners Marianne has suggested are alcohol based but they do need to dry completely before the smell is gone. Kitty is likely to be soiling it because of the smell that lingers. Close kitty out of the room and check where your litter boxes are. They need to be in quiet places.


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Got to give credit to Mia for the suggestion of Natures Miracle. Thank you! I haven't had to use it yet, but I think it should work really well. Especially the orange scented one.


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

marianne said:


> Got to give credit to Mia for the suggestion of Natures Miracle. Thank you! I haven't had to use it yet, but I think it should work really well. Especially the orange scented one.


Our niece from California got us on to it!


----------



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

Hi all, i too have had the same problem mainly with my own beds or sofas. I found a fab spray by rug doctor i got mine in homebase only £3.99. It's called Odour Remover, Advertises to remove foul odours such as vomit, smoke, mildew, urine etc.. it workes with cat pee

Hope this helps


----------



## BichonFrisemom (Feb 27, 2009)

I need help here as well

I googled this issue which is how I found your forum.. I have three cats, two dogs.. half a dozen dog beds through the house.. I have a cat who I have had for six months (kitten) he has been checked by a vet he has NO UTI, the catbox is a self cleaning but gets attention every other day (both of them) the beds are made of polyester fill or down.

This cat has peed on EVERY dog bed in the house and I dont know why.. he gets along fine with one dog the other dog and he avoid each other.. he has only started this about a month ago and I am at my wits end to figure out out.

I can not move the cat box where the dog beds are for many reasons.. they are in the laundry room out of site and away from the population and the dogs. If you have any idea what I can do to stop this I would be grateful this is getting to be a dailly thing Thanks!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Has your cat been done? if not I would get this done as soon as possible as this will cause him to mark his territory.
Do you have enough litter trays the experts say one tray per cat plus one and not in the same place as on cat can stop another from going in thier tray by just looks alone.
Try using feilway plug inns and putting rescue remedy in their water as this will help then to feel safe and calm in their environment.
Must important as others have already said you must make sure that you clean the beds propaly as any trace of the smell and he will mark again. 
Try looking to see if your cat is stressed by anything and try to solve the problem some cats can get very stressed by just bringing something new into the house like a bag say as it doesn't have their smell on so they mark it by weeing on it.You can help this by getting a pair of socks putting them on your hands and then stroking your cat then after you have done that rub it all over the dogs beds as then he may be less likely to wee on them as he will smell his smell on them.good luck hope that has been of some help to you.


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Well Milo did it again a couple of days ago! The night before he did I caught him on the bed. I just took him off and he went straight to his box. the next day he peed on the bed. He doesn't have anything wrong with him and I don't think he's doing it to mark his territory. I have soaked the bedding in the Natures Miracle for two days and need to wash it tomorrow. Hopefully he won't do it again or on any of the other beds as well. Wish me luck!
I don't know why some cats do this. Sometimes it's a medical problem or a behavioral issue. With Milo I don't think it's either. He probably could still smell some pee (even though washed) from the past.


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

marianne said:


> Well Milo did it again a couple of days ago! The night before he did I caught him on the bed. I just took him off and he went straight to his box. the next day he peed on the bed. He doesn't have anything wrong with him and I don't think he's doing it to mark his territory. I have soaked the bedding in the Natures Miracle for two days and need to wash it tomorrow. Hopefully he won't do it again or on any of the other beds as well. Wish me luck!
> I don't know why some cats do this. Sometimes it's a medical problem or a behavioral issue. With Milo I don't think it's either. He probably could still smell some pee (even though washed) from the past.


You may need to treat the mattress as well Marianne. Spray with NM and then turn the mattress over for a month. Purchase a mattress protector to be sure it doesn't soak through next time. Be sure you are leaving the NM to dry completely(naturally not in the dryer) before washing as well. Did you try adding another litter box too?


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi! I soaked the cover and mattress in NM and I'm letting them air dry. I also soaked the foam of the bed and spayed it with urine off. What kind of cleaner did you suggest to wash them in? I'm going to wait a few more days to do so just to make sure the NM works. I think Dr. Fosters sells protectors. Going to check it out today!! Thank you. 
Also I have 4 litter boxes for two cats. One is very close to wear the dog bed was.


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

marianne said:


> Hi! I soaked the cover and mattress in NM and I'm letting them air dry. I also soaked the foam of the bed and spayed it with urine off. What kind of cleaner did you suggest to wash them in? I'm going to wait a few more days to do so just to make sure the NM works. I think Dr. Fosters sells protectors. Going to check it out today!! Thank you.
> Also I have 4 litter boxes for two cats. One is very close to wear the dog bed was.


Sounds good Marianne, sometimes it's not necessary to put a little box where the offensive elimination was. Just be sure to show the cats where the new boxes are, after meals and after play time just put them in the box and praise them. Some cats will prefer to have two litter boxes next to one another so they can go at the same time.

You want to find a biological washing detergent. I don't know what this would be called in the US to be honest. But it would need to be a strong detergent.


----------

